# saddle question Selle SMP dynamic vs lite 209 vs specialized toupe



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Any body have any experience with saddle issues? The trek bontrager affinity is a pain to ride more than 10 miles or so. I got a pair of sugoi shorts and they helped some, can make it 15 or so miles before it becomes unbearable. Live just outside of Ocala fl if anyone thinks a bike fitter could help. I did change tires to gatorskin 28's, since I am 5'10", 230 pounds. Have dropped 16 or so pounds since started riding. Thx, John


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Saddles are very personal. No two asses are the same. You are going to have to get on the hunt and find one that works for you. It can be difficult.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Selle and Fizik have loaner programs. But not all shops are part of the program. You can also try buying used seats on Craigslist and Ebay. If you don't like the ones you buy, you can usually sell it for the same amount of money you paid.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

None of the local shops have thos seats on their loaner program. I think one of the people I ride with has the selle lite in a woman's model. There is no difference I can tell exceot the color, so may try it for a couple of rides if I can borrw it.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

The 209 has much thicker padding, but very hard padding, then the Dynamic. I have a 209 and weigh 142. It too a long time for me to break it in even though it has thick padding. This saddle works for me hammering in the drops, but not so good, just OK, while riding in a more upright position. I have it on my "hammer bike". These saddles are tricky to set up in a position that works for you. These saddles are expensive and may not work for you. You can fine demo programs on line. I think I demoed from ProStuff.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Affinity was the only saddle I ever had that I absolutely, positively couldn't live with. I gave it 10 days, when I got a new Madone. I replaced it with a $29 Specialized Riva. That was a great saddle, as well as a great value. Upgraded to a Romin that I found in the half price bin at a nearby LBS. 

I have quite a few sets of shorts and bibs. I tried the whole rotation on the Affinity. None of them worked. Total ass hatchet, at least for me. I rode the stock GT saddle for a couple of years without issue. I even tried out the WSD Bontrager that came on my wife's Lexa. All of them agreed with me. Not the Affinity.

Talk to your Trek dealer and see if they'll trade it for a Paradigm for the difference in price (I think it's about $40).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

All saddles have to be set up correctly to work out. The Late, Great Sheldon Brown had a good page on the topic.
http://sheldonbrown.com/saddles.html

Saddles are tricky, and some just don't work for some people. Sheldon addresses that too.

Right now, I have a bike with a Specialized Avatar (NOT the gel model) that's my favorite. It's pretty flat on top, with no distinct edges. Specialized saddles come in widths, which is nice - a lot of people benefit from moving to something wider, which is not necessarily the same as something with too much padding. Width sizing addresses that.

WTB does loaner saddles too, and many shops will let you exchange them undamaged. Wrap the rails with electrical tape and you won't scuff them. That was suggested to me by a clerk at my shop, actually.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Unbearable doesn't really explain the issue. 
Is the problem sit bones, numbing, etc.
In the Forma family the hierarchy in padding is:
Forma (none)
Dynamic (some)
Drakon (more) 
Lite 209 (most)
Depending on the ride compliance I ride a Forma or a Dynamic (I mention this as comfort has to do with the bike as a whole), neither is good for upright slow pedaling (in my case).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with Mikerp... need more details/ info - where _exactly_ is the source or sources of the discomfort.. what type (pain, numbing)....


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Do measure the width of your sit bones. I did it using the 'kitchen foil on stairs of thick carpet' method.


----------

